# where to get a new grip and clip



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

where can I find to buy a new hand grip and clip for my sig p6??


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

www.midwayusa.com


----------



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

does any other sig guns fit a p6 cuz im having a hard time even on the site u sent me finding anythign for a p6


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

look for the p225. hopefully this helps.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know where you can find a new grip but here is a link for magazines

http://www.topgunsupply.com/magazines-sig-sauer_p225/


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Hogue has started making aluminum grips for the P225 (P6) and will soon have wood grips, and if you have the money Karl Nill wood grips are very nice


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Pachmayr was making new grips a few months ago. They fill the hand just a bit more than the stock grips, but they really provide a much better grip.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

B Brazier said:


> Hogue has started making aluminum grips for the P225 (P6) and will soon have wood grips, and if you have the money Karl Nill wood grips are very nice


I just bought a set of aluminum grips for my Beretta 92. I like these grips a lot.


----------

